# Shark Fishing from the Surf N.J.



## jonk

I have gone shark fishing from the surf a few times- but while on vacation in the outerbank N.C. or in Florida, not in N.J. where I live. Apparently shark fishing from the surf in N.J. can be just as succesful as in N.C. or Florida from what I hear but I have never tried as of yet.

I am familiar with choosing and rigging baits as well as deploying them, just curious as to what spots on the N.J. coast would be good. I live in N.J. and have a boat near Sandy Hook so am in that area often...Do you think there are any good spots off the beach in the Sandy hook region? or a little further south like long branch or point pleasant?

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Looking Forward to trying out one of these spots soon.

~Jon~


----------



## ReelinRod

I've had my success further south on the flatter beaches of Brigantine and Sea Isle / Strathmere. The bait of choice this time of year is Northern Kingfish and the sloughs , holes and cuts where they are found in the daytime are the best spots for Brown Sharks in the evening.

Kingies are not on the beaches in their "normal" numbers this year and couple that with the fact that Brown Sharks are now protected and barred from harvest, I haven't heard any catch reports to get excited about (more incidental than targeted). 

They are around, they just aren't bunched up on what we have experienced to be their typical "surf zone" forage. A big bunker or mackerel bait sure won't get ignored if they are around.


----------



## KT_UMCP

Hey Jonk, I have yet to fish Sandy Hook, but often fish Keansburg pier, belmar, shark river inlet and point pleasant, Manasquan inlet. Most the anglers in NJ seem like to cast using artificials. have not heard too much report on the sharks off the beach. Give me a holla, maybe we can meet up around the Sandy Hook Area.


----------



## jonk

I agree. Its been awhile since I had the lines out. Sorry for the delayed response. I have been doing some offshore fishing and some fluking in shore. not much. Looking forward to attempt to surf fishing for the sharks once this weather breaks. Have you had any luck?


----------



## MDubious

Ibsp


----------



## eaglesfanguy

WHat kinda sharks do you guys get ? Besides doggies? And whats a brown shark? is it a generic name for the dogfish?
I know just offshore theres duskies and makos.


----------



## rchipbrown

A Brown shark, also known as a Sandbar shark (google the name for pics), is the primary "real shark" (Dogfish are not sharks) you can catch from the beach in South Jersey. Use a heavy rod, at least 70 lb braid, wire leader, a big hook and a chunk of bunker and heave it out from the beach in the summer at night. I've caught numerous 5ft Brown sharks and I will say they are the hardest fighting fish you can catch from the beach.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Thanks for the update. yea i know em as Sandbar or sand tiger sharks.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep one of the best spots in my neck of the woods is Cape May point down by the concrete ship. Eels are the bait of choice.


----------



## chris storrs

eaglesfanguy said:


> Thanks for the update. yea i know em as Sandbar or sand tiger sharks.


two different sharks

sandbar got big dorsal...hard fighting for size...aka brown

sand tiger two almost same size fins on back...lethargic..spotted sometimes...big gnarly teeth...bout like reelin in a wet towel...aka snagglepuss or garbo


----------

